# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [Ραδιόφωνο] προβλημα με tuner technics st-gt 550

## KARLITO

το συγκεκριμενο tuner  εχει πολύ ασθενες εξοδο δλδ.συνδεοντας το στο ενισχυτή κ ανοιγοντασ το volume του ενισχυτή στο μάξιμουμ η ενταση που παιρνω είναι σχεδόν μηδενικη στην ιδια εισοδο του ενισχυτή  που ειχα το tuner συνδεσα το cd player κ ειχα εξοδο κανονικη αυξομειώνοντας το volume παρακαλω καποιος να βοηθησει με τα φωτα του η εάν υπαρχει καποιο σερβις μανιουαλ να με καθοδηγησει  ευχαριστω για οποια βοηθεια :Sad:

----------


## chip

service manual εδώ
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/download...s_STGT550.html
μου πάει το μυαλό σε δύο σημεία είτε στο IC302 είτε στο κύκλωμα Muting στην έξοδο μήπω είναι κολημένο.... (προσωπικά θα ξεκολούσα το q301 ή το q302. αν επανέρχονταν ο ήχος στο αντίστοιχο κανάλι ενώ στο άλλο όχι θα ήξερα οτι φταίει το κύκλωμα Muting οπότε θα πήγαινα προς τα πίσω να βρω τη βλάβη στο Muting.... διαφορετικά θα κοιτούσα προς το IC302...

Αν πάλι δεν θέλεις να πειράξεις μέρος του κυκλώματος του μικροελεγκτή (που αν καει τέλος το μηχάνημα) θα δοκίμαζα να ξεκολήσω το - του πυκνωτή c315 και να πάρω από εκεί σήμα πριν μπει στα φίλτρα και φτάσει στο muting κύκλωμα.... αν είχα σήμα εκεί τότε φταίει κάτι στο Muting.
Όλα αυτά με την προυπόθεση οτι και στα AM το μηχάνημα έχει ίδια συμπεριφορά

----------


## KARLITO

καταρχήν ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου κ την κατευθυνση που μου εδωσες .κατοπιν λοιπον την αναγνωση του μηνυματος σου διαπιστωσα ότι τελικα στα ΑΜ δεν εχει αυτή τη συμπεριφορα το μηχανημα μονο στα FM το κανει αυτό .σε ευχαριστω για οποια απαντηση δωσεις στο θεμα αυτο

----------


## KARLITO

τελικα εκανα τους παραπανω ελεγχους κ δεν ειδα καποια αλλαγη.υστερα αποπολυ ελεγχο ωρων διαπιστωσα οτι, ανοιγωντας το tuner και κανοντασ ψαξιμο για σταθμο δεν πιανει σταθμο και ειναι ολο παρασιτο το οποιο το ακουω κανονικα δλδ αυξομειωνοντας την ενταση ανταποκρινεται ο ηχος βαζωντας ομως την κεραια η οποια ειναι ενα καλωδιο 75εκατοστα την παρειχε η εταιρεια μαζι με την αγορα του tuner βλεπω οτι πιανει καποιο σταθμο αλλα η ενταση πεφτει σχεδον στο μηδεν δλδ βαζω την ενταση στο φουλ και ισα ισα που ακουγεται βγαζωντας την κεραια εχω ηχο (παρασητο) φουλ ξαναβαζω κεραια και ο ηχος σχεδον μηδενιζει σας ευχαριστω για οποια βοηθεια  :Confused1:

----------


## xsterg

αφου σου το κανει μονο στα fm  και οχι στα am μηπως ειναι το κυκλωμα muting που ειπε ο φιλος παραπανω?

----------


## qluser

10K.gifService Manual:  http://elektrotanya.com/technics_st-.../download.html


Θα πρέπει να γίνει επαναρύθμιση των φίλτρων Τ101 & Τ102 σύμφωνα με τις διαδικασίες που περιγράφονται στο σχετικό τμήμα για την ρύθμιση της DC Offset. (FM Mono/Distortion/Offset Adj..) στο Service Manual.
 Είναι μια σχετικά εύκολη διαδικασία,η οποία όμως χρειάζεται εξειδικευμένα εργαλεία και όργανα (Γεννήτρια FM..) 

Εναλλακτικά μπορούμε να ρυθμίσουμε "χονδρικά" με κάποιο πλαστικό κατσαβίδι,με την ελαφρά στρέψη του πυρήνα (φεριτη) του Τ102 μέχρι να πιάσουμε καθαρά και stereo το σήμα ενως σταθμού που γνωρίζουμε καλά εκ των προτέρων. (Εχουμε συντονίσει τον δέκτη (ασχετα εαν δεν πιάνει τίποτα) σε εναν γνωστό μας ισχυρό σταθμό,πχ στους 100Mhz και ρυθμιζουμε τα φίλτρα Τ101 & Τ102 μέχρι να πάρουμε τα καλύτερα αποτελέσματα εξ ακοής και όψης (Ενδειξη IF Lock, στερεο & RDS). 

Υπόψιν ότι δεν υπάρχει μόνιμη λύση στο πρόβλημα,το οποίο θα εμφανιστεί ξανά και σταδιακά υπο τη μορφή φτωχής λήψης αρχικά,και ολίσθησης σήματος,μέχρι σημείου της καθόλου λήψεως, σε βάθος χρόνου μερικών εβδομάδων ή μηνών,μετά την ρύθμιση. (Ασχετα εαν ο δέκτης λειτουργεί ή όχι σε αυτό το διάστημα,ακόμη και εαν είναι εκτός πρίζας)...

Απο ότι έχω καταλάβει δεν έχει να κάνει με την ακεραιότητα του πηνίου,ούτε με τον εκφυλισμό του υλικού του πυρήνα λόγο γήρανσης. Μάλλον έχει να κάνει με τον ενσωματωμένο κεραμικό πυκνωτή  που έχει μέσα του το φίλτρο.
Προσπάθησα με επιτυχία να αντικαταστήσω τους πυρήνες (φερίτες) των φίλτρων με άλλους παρόμοιους,φάνηκε να δουλεύει στην αρχή,αλλά μετά απο 4-5 μήνες περίπου άρχισε σταδιακά (ως ολίσθηση σήματος) η απορύθμιση,οπότε έπρεπε να ξαναρυθμίσω εκ νέου. Εχω μόνιμα πλέον το καπάκι της συσκευής ξεβιδωμένο,ώστε να μπορώ να ρυθμίζω "χονδρικά" όποτε χρειάζεται αυτά τα ρημάδια τα φίλτρα....
Ανταλλακτικά δεν υπάρχουν...

Service Manual:  http://elektrotanya.com/technics_st-.../download.html

Πάντος έχω ψάξει αρκετά στο διαδίκτυο εδώ και χρόνια για τη σχετική επίλυση,ωστόσο πλήν της αντικατάστασης των φίλτρων ή της επαναρύθμισης δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι οτι η συγκεκριμένη βλάβη είναι το σήμα κατατεθέν της συγκεκριμένης σειράς δεκτών της technics (Μοντέλα απο το 1994-1998 ) σύμφωνα με αρκετά πόστ χρηστών σε ξένα φόρουμ.

----------

@Vagelis@ (29-10-15), Dimpas (01-11-22), themisperi (17-12-16)

----------

